# Glander 33 Review Feb Issue 2011



## egates (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi everyone,
Just a note to inform you I wrote a review on my Glander 33 and it was published in the southwindsmagazine.com 
It turned out very nice and would like to hear from other Glander owners.
Nancy & I enjoy ours very much and even won a couple of races, not bad for 70+ year olds.
[email protected]


----------



## YawlofAmerica (Dec 8, 2004)

*Tavana review*

Nice article. It is nice to see another Tavana in the press. Mine is a 1975 yawl and has been featured in a Good Old Boat dockwalk video. Yawl of America is on the shore for winter (19 inches of snow yesterday). Major project for spring is to finish the repower started last fall. I am putting in a Beta20. 
It is always interesting to see pictures of another Tavana. I have never seen two that look alike on the inside. They range from shag carpet and formica to beautifully done custom wood interiors. Looks like you picked a good one.


----------

